
But It Worked in the Computer Simulation - acangiano
http://math-blog.com/2011/06/06/but-it-worked-in-the-computer-simulation/
======
kaib
This is a good article on why research into new devices or physics should keep
a healthy dose of experimentation in addition to any computer simulations.
I've done a fair amount of simulation work and agree strongly with the notion
that people severely underestimate the number of failures their simulations
contain.

~~~
eugenejen
I worked as a research assistant in physics 20 years ago and the opinions then
was treating simulation, experiment, theory as 3 pillars for physical science.
Each one has its own advantage and disadvantage in dealing with real world
problem. But most of time, experiment is the only way to disapprove
theoretical model/computer simulation.

Human beings tend to become overconfident in thoughts. And I think scientific
methods tries to make sure that overconfidence won't mislead our judgement.

